# new stradic



## headoffatness (Jan 7, 2010)

Any feedback on the new stradics yet? talk at the tacklesop was that shimano are dropping their prices to the $160-$180 mark...


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Not feedback, but I am surprised you were told there was a bog drop in price for the new model.
They are retailing similar to the old model pricing in the yank shops, I can't see them being retailed cheaper in Aus.
Best price for a 3000 FY model I have seen is almost $200 US inc shipping, Similar to the FI versions.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Which model? 
I have a new stradic fj. I have only used it a few times but i'm liking it so far.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I assume he's talking about the runout of the previous model, if anything the new white static will be a little more expensive. There's a review of the new one here: http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanostradicfj.html


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh good, the proper colour is back


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

gra said:


> Pffffft. White is for wedding dresses.


It's more of a pearl than a white, dickhead.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Whatever cuz.

If you can't appreciate quality tackle colourings then it's you who misses out.

Pearl is the shiznit.


----------



## headoffatness (Jan 7, 2010)

yeap talking about the FJ.. will clarify about the price drop as had also seen the runout prices on the old model FI


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes iv'e seen the new fjs going for $189 at some stores. (tackleworld bundy)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

gra said:


> is the new model much different to the old?
> Gra


Yeah, it's pearl.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

The new model has "X ship" which is a fancy term for a new gearing system which is supposed to be stronger and smoother.

The old model comes with a spare spool though and is a good buy for the budget savvy.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

pearl.


----------



## glenndini (Nov 22, 2010)

A pearl fishing reel? At least it should go well with your sequin handbag.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

koich said:


> gra said:
> 
> 
> > Pffffft. White is for wedding dresses.
> ...


Oop there it is! 
I wonder who owns a white Stradic, bit defensive about it too.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

The review on the FJ looked good. For the price I figured it would come with a second spool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

View attachment 1


or



which would you prefer?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

bildad said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > gra said:
> ...


I wish I still owned an original.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Lapse said:


> heres a question for you tackle junkies:
> do you think the FJ is much better than the FI?


Talking to a guy that services reels he said the new Stradic has put a Ball bearing either end of the main shaft making it run even truer. But said you should still upgrade your drag washers to carbon tex on all reels as they have the same drag system.


----------

